# Having a really bad day..



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

i will spare everyone of the details but I am having really hard time enjoying Christmas this year b/c law school is really killing me this semester- especially this one professor. I am not even going to blame her b/c it was *my oversight *on a really really minor issue but this professor has also refused to let me cure this tiny minor issue(denying emails, faxes, and even same day delivery before 4pm)..her demands are just really unreasonable, IMO. This "issue" is really laughable too but that whole another discussion. 

so now, my professor wants to give me an INCOMPLETE for my 12 credit course, I busted my butt for this year, because shes going on vacation and wont have time to give me a grade until next year. Grades are not even due til next yr but she insist on putting in grades NOW?!? I am just so freaking pissed off right now, I dont even know what to say...this is my LAST year in law school and I cant believe I will be getting an incomplete as a temporary grade. I have never ever seen that on any of my transcripts before. I dont care if its "temporary grade" because I have always been such a good student, it is so hard for me to swallow. I am just at lost for words right now. :crying: :crying:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

That really sucks. (I'm still in shock, though, at your 12 credit course!! :smpullhair: I freaked out over a 6 credit course!) Can you speak to the department head? Besides, I don't think an incomplete shows up on your transcript unless you don't complete the course. I took an incomplete in stats, and finished within the allotted time, and it didn't show on my final transcript.

Good luck - what a hassle just in time for the holidays.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

oh my gosh, I am sooo sorry! i can well imagine how upset you are right now!!! I hope you can get it resolved. *hugs you*


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh my goodness, I feel for you.......that is EXTREMELY unfair!!! I hope that you get this worked out!! Can you do something unexpected to the professor like send her flowers?? I know it is a long shot but you could say something like....let's compromise and get this incomplete worked out!!! If you go over her head, I am afraid they will stick up for the professor no matter what. I wish you the best of luck because you have worked so hard for this and it is not right. My neice is a lawyer in Birmingham Al and she, like you was very concerned for her grades because she wanted to make one of the top law firms and she did. She is now a partner in that firm!!!!


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

What a Scrooge! :angry: I would talk to the department head as well....you are paying for your education and there should be some way to resolve this without leaving a black mark on your transcripts. I'm so sorry this is happening at what should be a wonderful time..... :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: Someones getting coal in their stocking.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

:shocked: Why is she being such a meanie?????? :angry: 
I mean your a good student , you are trying your best to please her and she is being unreasonable, why?
I hope she changes her mind and maybe gains some compassion.  
I am really sorry, please try to enjoy the holidays and try not to put to much thought into this, give yourself a pat on the back, you have accomplished SO SO 
much, I don't even know you and I am proud of you :biggrin: 
Hope it turns around and goes your way.
Good Luck :grouphug:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

GirrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrL, just the little I know about you, from reading your awesome post, you let NOTHING, get you down. Even though this is so completely unfair, you just kick this problem right back in the butt. 

This is so unfair I agree!!!! But you are going to be an awesome lawyer...so you just brush yourself off and get right back at it. You have worked SO hard, don't let this get you down too much....Show that you will rise above it.

Out in the world, there will be times these awful things happen, that are so completely unfair...but you Ms. Beautiful Godiva Goddess, won't ever let it keep you down.

I'm so proud of who you are!!! 

You be sure to enjoy your holidays...and I promise you, that even though that transcript may say an incomplete, I bet you picked up so much knowledge and experience, that in the end, YOU will be doing the butt kicking!!!!

:grouphug:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I'm so sorry this is happening to you. Hopefully it can be resolved. Just try to put aside so that you can enjoy your Christmas. :grouphug:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

I'm sorry you have this on your mind right now. Doesn't seem called for at all.

Moocho huggies to you, my friend ~ :grouphug: 

It'll work out.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I like the flowers idea. It can't hurt. At least it shows you are the bigger person.


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

thank you all so much for your encouragement!! Dianne, I would totally send her flowers, but this professor is not gonna take it the right way...Shes going to think I am trying to bribe her..not trying to make peace. I just know b/c of her personality. She has always been very strict about, everything. 

the reason why am really hurt by this "incomplete" is because I feel that the professor is being unreasonable about it. Our final work had to be handed in on Monday, which I submitted in full. Today, she also wanted me to hand deliver, in person, ALL of the drafts I have written for the entire semester. 

First of all, I am just thanking my lucky stars that I didnt throw out those old drafts yet..b/c I was about to. Second, I felt that she was being really unreasonable b/c she actually HAS ALL MY DRAFTS in her email!! I had emailed her many drafts thought the semester so she actually has copies of it all. But, this morning,* she demanded hard copies, hand delivered in person.* She wouldn't accept it in any other "form." I was about to leave home to drive to see her to deliver the papers but she left! She left so shortly after she informed me, unless I could fly or teleport myself, I would have never made it there in time anyways. 

So, the professor is going to give me an incomplete for now as a "place holder" grade until she returns from vacation. She wouldn't even look @ my final work until she sees my draft, in hardcopy. *That is why I dont think shes being reasonable at all- our grade is not based on drafts,its based on the final work. She has my final work! UGHH!! *That is why I just cant swallow this "grade" no matter how temporary it is, because I think the basis is so unfair! 

Every time I think about how much I sacrificed my life for this 12 credit class, it just kills me to know that after ALL that, I am gona be stuck w/ an "INC" until she gets back from vacation. I have not had time to do anything for he holidays neither..didnt get to do any shopping, decorating, nothing. I was planning to get it all done today but this fiasco just messed me up. I was crying to my mom on the phone and she told me to just wait and dont this this get me down..I wish I can be more mature about it but right now, I ma just an emotional wreck. This professor is really brilliant, and has taught me so much..I respect her for her knowledge but I just think treating students this way is unnecessary. I love studying the law, but I really wish my law school career wasnt marked by cutthroat classmates (yes, ranking makes everyone super competitive) and professors w/ big egos. The more brilliant they are, the bigger their egos. No joke. 

thank you guys for letting me vent!!!


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

I'll bet a cup of tea and a snuggle with Mia will help you forget about today.... :grouphug:


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

Omigosh - that really sucks! This woman sounds completely irrational to me :smpullhair: - or else she had a fight with her husband, boy
friend, girl friend - whatever - and is taking it out on you! Anyway, :sorry:


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

QUOTE (mimi2 @ Dec 23 2008, 07:26 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=692257


> I'll bet a cup of tea and a snuggle with Mia will help you forget about today.... :grouphug:[/B]


I was going to say the same thing. I am really sorry that this happened. Hopefully after she comes back from Vaca she will be more relaxed and not so b****y. But for the time being, I would take it easy and try not to think about it. You are only going to make yourself more upset.


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

Oh Alice:

I'm so sorry to hear what's going on. That prof sounds like a piece of work (actually I'm being kind because this board is rated PG)
Try to have a nice holiday as hard as it might be. Give a kiss to Princess Mia from me. She knows how hard mommy works.
And I hope that woman gets a lot of coal in her stocking this year.

Love
Auntie Leslie


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Sending you lots of hugs!!

You have every right to feel the way you do and this professor is being very unreasonable. 

When something like this happens to me I try to focus on the fact that it is yet another learning experience of 
a life lesson I needed to learn. You may never know what the lesson is, but you will grow from this experience.
Next I try and focus on the moment in time, the now. Allow the past to leave and enjoy what you can do at this point in time. If you feel sad or mad, it's totally healthy to express those feelings. Then move to another place in your mind that is a happy, joy filled time and relish in it. Hug that little Mia and feel the love :wub: 

You know you are an excellent student who has so much to offer. You will soon be a successful attorney and that is the thought you need to keep in your mind.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

QUOTE (joyomom @ Dec 23 2008, 09:10 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=692348


> Sending you lots of hugs!!
> 
> You have every right to feel the way you do and this professor is being very unreasonable.
> 
> ...



Thank you for this post, I know it was meant for Alice but it could also apply to a problem I am having now. I think I am going to follow your advice and move to another place in my mind that is happy. The holidays can be very stressful and we need all the help we can get. Thank you again!!!!


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

I am so sorry this happened to you. The incomplete will not show up on your transcript. This Professor may have had a flight to catch or something else was going on. Christmas is a very stressful time for most people. Are you now done with Law School? You can not change what happened to you so try your best to forget about it. What comes next?


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

i say SUE her! haha, my lame attempt at humor, but seriously, i hope she just has alot going on and needs the time, sometimes they like to make the best ones suffer a little, I hope it all works outs


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## garrettsmom (May 15, 2006)

QUOTE (godiva goddess @ Dec 23 2008, 07:18 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=692252


> thank you all so much for your encouragement!! Dianne, I would totally send her flowers, but this professor is not gonna take it the right way...Shes going to think I am trying to bribe her..not trying to make peace. I just know b/c of her personality. She has always been very strict about, everything.
> 
> the reason why am really hurt by this "incomplete" is because I feel that the professor is being unreasonable about it. Our final work had to be handed in on Monday, which I submitted in full. Today, she also wanted me to hand deliver, in person, ALL of the drafts I have written for the entire semester.
> 
> ...



Unfortunately "brilliance" doesn't equate to be being 'fair'. I almost get a sense this professor gets some sort of pleasure by applying uneeded pressure and stress on you. Easier said than done, but don't internalize it and allow it to ruin your holiday. Apparently it is her "issue". Since you have completed the required work, I'm sure the "inc" will not be a permanent part of your record. Just chalk this unpleasant event up to one more of lifes' difficult experiences ... surviving of which will lead you to become stronger and wiser.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Easy for me to say, but again - don't worry about the INC. It absolutely won't show on your transcript.

Try to relax and enjoy the holiday.

xoxo


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

Thank you all so so much for all your support and kind words!!! I feel so lucky to have you all on SM...you are like my second family! thank you all!!

*joyomom-* and* Garrettsmom*- thank you for your both for your words of wisdom. You both sound just like my mommy!  you are completely right..and I did learn a big lesson, which is I should be better prepared. The professor did mention before that she wanted our old drafts earlier in the semester. During the past few weeks, I was so consumed and overwhelmed w/ my finals for other classes, and then trying to make my final work for this class perfect, that when I submitted my things on Monday, I completely forgot about the old drafts. It is my fault for forgetting that, not the professor. I guess a part of me was wishing/hoping for some mercy from my professor today (like letting me email old drafts, faxing to her or giving me 1 hr to get to school) but we all know how that went..lol.  My mom told me its not right of me to expect others to give me any mercy or what not..that the only thing I can control is my own actions. I know it was my forgetfulness so I guess I deserve this. I know that I wont ever make that mistake again though! I learned the hard way today..lol!!

*Joe*- thank you for your humor- it made me smile for the first time today!  btw, this new Holiday layout rocks!!

*Deborah*- I have one more semester left..I graduate law school May 2009. I really can not wait!! 

Thank you all again for taking time to share w/ me your perspectives. It really made me feel better! Sorry for talking about this unpleasant issue right before Christmas, I know its not the most joyous topic. Tomorrow, I am leaving w/ Mia to spend Christmas at my parents home, so I am really looking forward to that. 
*
*Wishing everyone a Merry Christmas and a happy holiday season!!! THANK YOU ALL SO MUCH!! (((HUGS))))[/B][/B]


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

QUOTE (godiva goddess @ Dec 23 2008, 02:08 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=692066


> i will spare everyone of the details but I am having really hard time enjoying Christmas this year b/c law school is really killing me this semester- especially this one professor. I am not even going to blame her b/c it was *my oversight *on a really really minor issue but this professor has also refused to let me cure this tiny minor issue(denying emails, faxes, and even same day delivery before 4pm)..her demands are just really unreasonable, IMO. This "issue" is really laughable too but that whole another discussion.
> 
> so now, my professor wants to give me an INCOMPLETE for my 12 credit course, I busted my butt for this year, because shes going on vacation and wont have time to give me a grade until next year. Grades are not even due til next yr but she insist on putting in grades NOW?!? I am just so freaking pissed off right now, I dont even know what to say...this is my LAST year in law school and I cant believe I will be getting an incomplete as a temporary grade. I have never ever seen that on any of my transcripts before. I dont care if its "temporary grade" because I have always been such a good student, it is so hard for me to swallow. I am just at lost for words right now. :crying: :crying:[/B]



I'm so sorry to hear you are experiencing this ... especially right before Christmas. What a bummer.

Something tells me though, that in the end, things will work out just fine for you. 

I bet your professor realizes that you are a great student, too. And, she will erase the incomplete from your record. 

I do hope you have a wonderful Christmas. And, something tells me your 2009 will be a year for you to celebrate big 
time!

Marie


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

QUOTE (godiva goddess @ Dec 23 2008, 02:08 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=692066


> i will spare everyone of the details but I am having really hard time enjoying Christmas this year b/c law school is really killing me this semester- especially this one professor. I am not even going to blame her b/c it was *my oversight *on a really really minor issue but this professor has also refused to let me cure this tiny minor issue(denying emails, faxes, and even same day delivery before 4pm)..her demands are just really unreasonable, IMO. This "issue" is really laughable too but that whole another discussion.
> 
> so now, my professor wants to give me an INCOMPLETE for my 12 credit course, I busted my butt for this year, because shes going on vacation and wont have time to give me a grade until next year. Grades are not even due til next yr but she insist on putting in grades NOW?!? I am just so freaking pissed off right now, I dont even know what to say...this is my LAST year in law school and I cant believe I will be getting an incomplete as a temporary grade. I have never ever seen that on any of my transcripts before. I dont care if its "temporary grade" because I have always been such a good student, it is so hard for me to swallow. I am just at lost for words right now. :crying: :crying:[/B]



I'm so sorry to hear you are experiencing this ... especially right before Christmas. What a bummer.

Something tells me though, that in the end, things will work out just fine for you. 

I bet your professor realizes that you are a great student, too. And, she will erase the incomplete from your record. 

I do hope you have a wonderful Christmas. And, something tells me your 2009 will be a year for you to celebrate big 
time!

Marie


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

I am really sorry you are going through this and right before the holidays--this should be the time when you are relaxing--not stressing. Maybe, just maybe, when your professor returns from HER vacation, she will be relaxed and be a bit more fair in regards to the situation.

In any event, don't stress over it. It is what it is and no matter what happens it is out of your hands unfortunately. Don't let it ruin your holidays.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I'm so sorry this happened but as I read thru I see you are feeling a bit better and I'm happy for that.

It's good to 'vent" .... expressing frustration and anxiety is healthy! Once you access the situation and if there is nothing you can do about it... it's best to just let it go. You seem to be a very intelligent and mature young lady and I believe in the end all will turn out well for you!
Have a lovely holiday!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

What the heck?!?!?! We need to get drinks asap. 

I am so sorry this is happening Al. I know you are beating yourself up about this b/c you have worked so hard. Seriously, you are such an ambitious person and you have worked ultra hard to get to where you are, and I"m not just saying that b/c you're my friend...but dont' let this mean prof get the best of you. Law school is much harder than college, but I went thru this my 2nd to last sememster of college. My father got diagnosed w/cancer in my 2nd to last semester. I had told all my professors what I was going thru and they all understood and worked with me, except for one professor. He basically told me it was no excuse that I had to get everything done. I did the best I could on my final paper that I had written about Cancer and Depression. It was very emotional to write. Turns out my Dad passed away on 12/21 right before Christmas. I get my grades and the jerk professor gives me a C on the paper. Yup real nice. Because of that grade I graduated Cum Laude rather than Magna Cum Laude. I had worked so hard and dealt with losing a parent at 22 years old and this one professor was so unreasonable. So in a way I understand, but dont' let her get the best of you and ruin your holidays. Enjoy your holidays w/Alex and Mia. Don't dwell on it b/c it'll just keep eating at you. This one thing does not define the committed student you have been or the successful lawyer you will be. 

Now go have a glass of wine, give your hubby and pup a kiss and get ready to Christmas. I'm here if you need me. :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

I am so sorry you are dealing with this...Sometimes people with a little "power" take things too far...The situation sounds ludacris to me. remember, you will be leaving her a$$ in the dust as you move forward in your career.. Don't let her foolishness annoy you too much. Keep positive and think of your future...it will be GLOWING. Grab love from hubby and Mia..After some time, you will receive your grade ( AN A NO DOUBT) and all will be well. Much Love to You and so many good wishes for the Holidays!! You are great, don't let the annoying "gnats" of life get you down!! :biggrin: x0x0x0x0x0 N


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

Yikes, I'm so sorry about this!

I hope today is a much, much better day for you.

Merry Christmas to you and your family!!!


----------



## BrookeB676 (Oct 17, 2004)

I'm so sorry Alice! It's terrible when professors get on their high horse and try to be difficult! You are right, it's completely unfair and it can't be justified. Sounds so childish. I have a feeling she will come to her senses and everything will work out. Have a great holiday.


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

*UPDATE: *Thank you all for your words of wisdom and good wishes!!! All of your good vibes and prayers must have been answered because I got my grades today, and *I am BEYOND HAPPY!!!!!* I literally jumped up when I saw the grade online and Mia must have thought her mommy went coo coo :wacko1: ...LOL :dancing banana: :dancing banana: :dancing banana: <---thats me right now! 

Turns out my professor never gave me an INC..she posted all the grades for our class this week..so all that ordeal she put me through right before Christmas was....I honestly dont know. I am not even going to dwell on that thought because she gave me a really really good grade and I am sooo happy!! 
*
Thank you all for being there for me, I truly appreciate it!!!! *

((((HUGS)))))


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

QUOTE (godiva goddess @ Jan 6 2009, 06:53 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=700483


> *UPDATE: *Thank you all for your words of wisdom and good wishes!!! All of your good vibes and prayers must have been answered because I got my grades today, and *I am BEYOND HAPPY!!!!!* I literally jumped up when I saw the grade online and Mia must have thought her mommy went coo coo :wacko1: ...LOL :dancing banana: :dancing banana: :dancing banana: <---thats me right now!
> 
> Turns out my professor never gave me an INC..she posted all the grades for our class this week..so all that ordeal she put me through right before Christmas was....I honestly dont know. I am not even going to dwell on that thought because she gave me a really really good grade and I am sooo happy!!
> *
> ...



Yea! Congrats!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

:chili: :chili: Woo Hoo!!! :chili: :chili: So happy things worked out so well and your getting credit for all your hard work!!


----------



## oiseaux (Feb 16, 2008)

QUOTE (godiva goddess @ Jan 6 2009, 03:53 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=700483


> *UPDATE: *Thank you all for your words of wisdom and good wishes!!! All of your good vibes and prayers must have been answered because I got my grades today, and *I am BEYOND HAPPY!!!!!* I literally jumped up when I saw the grade online and Mia must have thought her mommy went coo coo :wacko1: ...LOL :dancing banana: :dancing banana: :dancing banana: <---thats me right now!
> 
> Turns out my professor never gave me an INC..she posted all the grades for our class this week..so all that ordeal she put me through right before Christmas was....I honestly dont know. I am not even going to dwell on that thought because she gave me a really really good grade and I am sooo happy!!
> *
> ...


Alice, I'm so happy it all worked out for you :Sunny Smile: and glad you kept a cool head and handled things in the mature manner that you did. That kind of fortitude will only help you in the long run especially when you start to work towards partner and bill all those crazy hours! :Good luck: with the last semester, too.


----------



## xo daisy baby ox (Nov 9, 2008)

Congrats Alice, I am glad to hear that you got a report full of good grades!!! I'm sure you're ecstatic. Too bad you had to stress out about it before the holidays, but I am glad it all worked out for the best! arty: :dothewave: arty:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Maybe I missed something because I didn't read every post here....but your teacher had already given you a good grade without you knowing it and then gave you that hard time???? For what reason? Did she think she was giving you a lesson in life or something? .....Bit**.....sorry.

I am glad you're feeling better. Way to go, girl. :clap:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Alice -- I'm so glad that everything worked out for you!!!!!! :aktion033:


----------

